# BBQ competition results



## Mikal7 (Apr 1, 2011)

Here are a few pictures of our turn ins. We ended up placing 1st in brisket out of 58 teams, and 5th in salsa. Our ribs and chicken didnâ€™t make the top 10.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Congrats. Cook offs are fun but a ton of work. Brisket is the hardest to win, IMO. AWESOME JOB. 
We cook in a few every year. Best we have done so far is 2nd place overall out of 60+ teams. Top 10 in three meats.


----------



## 1528mac (Oct 17, 2016)

Congrats on brisket and salsa, but WTH?? If it's good on brisket, it's gotta be great on ribs and yardbird!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Which cookoff? I see fat side up so it was not sanctioned. Congrats


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

Good job. We head this week to San Antonio for rodeo cookoff and then hit Houston cookoff in a few weeks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

bigfishtx said:


> Which cookoff? I see fat side up so it was not sanctioned. Congrats


Congrats on making the walk....as we call it. On a note to Bigfish....IBCA has been requiring parallel to the hinge and 9 slices for a while now but and fat side down now also???


----------



## HAYBL (Nov 14, 2006)

Great job! Brisket looks good.

Smithson Valley is a long ways from Laredo. How did you end up cooking there?


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Tail'in around said:


> Congrats on making the walk....as we call it. On a note to Bigfish....IBCA has been requiring parallel to the hinge and 9 slices for a while now but and fat side down now also???


Correct. And 9 Spares also put in meat side up running parallel to the hinge.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I have never cooked in a BBQ competition, many chili cook offs though. But I have a question. 
Why would you turn in brisket that had fat on it? I would think you would only use the flat to enter for judging. 
The meat looks great but has some fat in it.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

The trend (as I hear it from IBCA judges) is to go to a fattier piece of meat. Juicer, and fat is flavorful. We however would have trimmed that fat to 1/8". The 9 pieces are taken from the point (3 or so slices into the point from the flat) back towards the flat (slices closet to the point from the flat)... But I am not going to argue with 1st place, as I haven't seen 1st place in over 10 years!!! We may be learning something here 

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Just curious about the rules should I ever get a chance to do a BBQ competition.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

daddyeaux said:


> I have never cooked in a BBQ competition, many chili cook offs though. But I have a question.
> Why would you turn in brisket that had fat on it? I would think you would only use the flat to enter for judging.
> The meat looks great but has some fat in it.


Fat is flavor. The judges have a plastic knife and fork, and can cut off a piece without fat, or, the ones that like fat will cut one with a piece of fat on it.
KCBS comps encourage you do turn in cleaner slices, they put a lot more emphasis in a pretty box. IBCA is more on taste and flavor.


----------



## Mikal7 (Apr 1, 2011)

*Bbq*

It wasnâ€™t sanctioned. The fat side had the better bark. I usually cut it off but I had to,leave it on for appearance purposes. The taste was amazing though.


----------

